# Judge= Problem



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know the horse or you or the judge, but I'd freak out if someone's horse would almost run over me innocently standing off the horse's way. I was a dressage stuard just this past weekend and saw some horses almost run over people. Was NOT fun to watch. If you can't control the horse - don't ride where people are standing simply because horse can hurt the bystander in a matter of sec. JMHO.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Wowo*



kitten_Val said:


> I don't know the horse or you or the judge, but I'd freak out if someone's horse would almost run over me innocently standing off the horse's way. I was a dressage stuard just this past weekend and saw some horses almost run over people. Was NOT fun to watch. If you can't control the horse - don't ride where people are standing simply because horse can hurt the bystander in a matter of sec. JMHO.


-Shakes Head-

She was not innocently standing. She was yelling at people at the gate and standing like right where the horses where walking. I was in the ring. It might sound unbelievable but a judge _can_ be that stupid. Here is a perfect example.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Kid it happens to the best of us it dose not mean we can not controle are horse. Some times are horses decide they do not want to be controled. IE that is why it is a dangerous sport. 
I have a very sessond show horse that I love to death but when I got him he had a few issues with coming off the rail and doing patterns. He was beeten by a trainer badly when he was younger. He had major nerve damage done to his head. So horse has reasons to come unskrewd sometimes.
An way we have almost run over several juges in are time. 
In horsemanship and equitation they usaly sit down well I have scrached a class just cause the juges chairs were to close to the patern. Now that being said I have never had a judge be rude or mean to me. I show on the AQHA circute and we get to know are judges very well and my trainer is very active in the association so he knows most of them whicht meant we would go out to diner and laph about it over drinks. 
I was once told that if I steped on him I would have to pay him $100 thank goodness my horse realy dont want to step on them just see who moves his feet first.
So keep practicing and keep your chin up. Sonds like you got a good trainer that will help you threw it.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

KittenVal's right... no matter what the judge was doing, the rider should have enough control over the horse to keep the horse atleast a couple feet away from the judge. If she really was in the way, ask her to move before trying to squeeze by. And I highly doubt the judge was retarded... in fact, that may be how she felt about you, ya know?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

raywonk- You don't know how happy I feel to have you on my side. LOL. Somebody that understand. Secret is a sweet mare when she feels like it. 

My Beau- Actually, I wasn't trying to squeeze through. I tried to stop her but she wouldn't stop. Guess what, she made us stand head-to-tail in halter and showmanship. Great judge right??


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, from the judge's point of view... if you couldn't stop her from a walk, would you be able to stop her in the ring from a trot?

Head to tail... I show dressage, but I'd assume that most people would leave enough space in between their horse and the horse in front of them so there is no chance to be kicked.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

fuadteagan said:


> Hi everyone. Well I had my 2nd show ever today. It was a fun show, I showed in w/t classes. So well I am so mad that the judge is retarded. *Warning:* If you want to say negative comments, watch yourself, no one knows the situation nor the horse nor the judge nor the circumstances nor the show grounds nor my experience. *Here is the deal. You posted on a public forum for input. I will take into consideration that, obviously, you are under 14. Not sure what you think you will do to me, as an adult. * So my classes:
> Showmanship Beginner 14 & under
> Halter: Mares
> Equitation Beginner 14& under
> ...


I would love to know the level of show we are talking about. My guess is perhaps a schooling show? Local? 4h? Anyway, you should have control of your horse. That said, yes, horses will be horses at times, and can be difficult. That is why you had a trainer there, who should have been telling you to go to the OTHER side of the ring, AWAY from the judge, gate and turmoil, and let your horse settle a bit. Her mistake, and you are there to learn, as is your horse. Your trainer, to me sounds like an idiot. To say something like that to a kid-well, if it had been my daughter-we would have been looking for a new trainer. Not appropriate at all, IMO. Nor, was the incident funny, in any stretch of the imagination. Someone could have been hurt, uncluding you,m your horse, etc. 

Learn from this, and the next time, go into the arena and go as far from everyone as possible. Most likely that will make you and your horse look the best.

I think you also need a good lesson in respect, and you will not go far unless you enter EVERY show with a smile and a good attitude. You don't have to love the judge, or agree with them, you just have to make them think you do.:wink:


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Some will do that it is more from the halter world than the showmanship and makes it hard to do your quarters but it is not unherd of as to whear the judge came from. The problem I have is you said it was a schooling show. When you go to a schooling show you expect to have some horse and rider issues that is why it is a schooling show or fun show. So to be rude and not helpfull is what burns me up. I still show my crazzy geilding it has been 5 yr sence we tryed to kill anyone and he has moved on some from his issues. He now gives lessons which is awsome and my son rides him which I never would have amagend yrs ago. I would have helped you and tryed to make suggestions to help you the next time. None of us woke up one day and new how to ride. We all get nervous when we enter the show pin. If you have a nother horse acting up infront of you and you are trying to get out of the way it only makes you more nervous.So you know what it happens.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

franknbeans-
*DON'T* say anything about my trainer. Have you ridden my horse? Have you met my trainer? She has had *MANY* other issues with this judge at other shows. I think you should keep in mind that I was very upset as I really wanted to do pleasure, my fav thing! She wanted make me laugh. If the judge isn't going to respect me I am not going to smile at her for being annoying and rude. It is a fun show. As for my first post, Seriously! I just meant, ya know what, its rude if your going to get all annoying and mean on me just back off. I don't think that anyone understands my horse. Horse showing is fun and my trainer is not just someone I pay to give me lessons and everything. She is my friend and horses are supposed to be fun. I needed a laugh and she made me more happy. I really don't think you should be so negative when you have never met my horse.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

fuadteagan said:


> franknbeans-
> *DON'T* say anything about my trainer. Have you ridden my horse? Have you met my trainer? She has had *MANY* other issues with this judge at other shows. I think you should keep in mind that I was very upset as I really wanted to do pleasure, my fav thing! She wanted make me laugh. If the judge isn't going to respect me I am not going to smile at her for being annoying and rude. It is a fun show. As for my first post, Seriously! I just meant, ya know what, its rude if your going to get all annoying and mean on me just back off. I don't think that anyone understands my horse. Horse showing is fun and my trainer is not just someone I pay to give me lessons and everything. She is my friend and horses are supposed to be fun. I needed a laugh and she made me more happy. I really don't think you should be so negative when you have never met my horse.


The judge doesn't have to respect you the way you need to respect the judge. And, having a horse run into them isn't very respectful (even though it was an accident). And she didn't say ANYTHING disrespectful, she was looking out for the safety of you and everyone else in the arena. 

Life is full of hard knocks...

And, if she has so many issues with this judge then why does she attended shows where the said judge is judging??


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

How the heck is she to know which show this judge is at?? Actually, you don't know one thing about me and my trainer, my horse, the judge, my situation, ect. If the show manager said that the judge wasn't really allowed to do that then I think it isn't! She isn't ever coming back to that show grounds, that is clear!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Hay hay just smile and way. It is all cool kido I do understand everything some poeple wont and that is ok to just smile and wave.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

fuadteagan said:


> franknbeans-
> *DON'T* say anything about my trainer. Have you ridden my horse? Have you met my trainer? She has had *MANY* other issues with this judge at other shows. I think you should keep in mind that I was very upset as I really wanted to do pleasure, my fav thing! She wanted make me laugh. If the judge isn't going to respect me I am not going to smile at her for being annoying and rude. It is a fun show. As for my first post, Seriously! I just meant, ya know what, its rude if your going to get all annoying and mean on me just back off. I don't think that anyone understands my horse. Horse showing is fun and my trainer is not just someone I pay to give me lessons and everything. She is my friend and horses are supposed to be fun. I needed a laugh and she made me more happy. I really don't think you should be so negative when you have never met my horse.


Again. This is a public forum. THerefore, I can post my opinion. You can choose not to read it. 

Judges are not there to respect YOU. You should respect them. Nearly running over them is NOT, in ANY show, acceptable. You are, at best 14.(you are showing in 14&under) You have a lot to learn. I would suggest that perhaps you need to listen a bit more. Perhaps, because this was a schooling show, she should have been a bit more helpful. However, it is upsetting to nearly be run over by a horse! Frankly, you should have been a little more concerned about her(or anyone on the ground you nearly run over) than getting a laugh.

Your trainer needs to be less friend, more trainer, IMO. That is what YOUR PARENTS (not you, I am guessing) are paying for. I also would wonder why, if she had had so many "issues" with this judge (a) you were even there and (b) why was it that she (and you) were not more prepared for her "attitude". You will always do better with a smile and good attitude. No matter WHERE you are. You should have been killing her with kindness. That may have made her rethink her "nastiness" if there was any.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

raywonk said:


> Hay hay just smile and way. It is all cool kido I do understand everything some poeple wont and that is ok to just smile and wave.


Exactly the attitude I am talking about!:wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

fuadteagan said:


> How the heck is she to know which show this judge is at?? Actually, you don't know one thing about me and my trainer, my horse, the judge, my situation, ect. If the show manager said that the judge wasn't really allowed to do that then I think it isn't! She isn't ever coming back to that show grounds, that is clear!


Wow-really? Most "trainer" know well ahead of time which shows which judges will be at, what that judge likes, dislikes, etc. You need to take a chill pill, my dear. Horses are supposed to be fun. Just ignore all the crap and focus on your horse. That is why you are there, isn't it?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't care anymore!!!!! SERIOUSLY.....


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

fuadteagan said:


> How the heck is she to know which show this judge is at?? Actually, you don't know one thing about me and my trainer, my horse, the judge, my situation, ect. If the show manager said that the judge wasn't really allowed to do that then I think it isn't! She isn't ever coming back to that show grounds, that is clear!


Because most shows list their judges on the prizelists... Or, if it's not listed, you could always pick up a phone and call the show manager.

You're right, the only thing I know about you and this situation are the things you posted here. And, it sounds like you're just ****ed off that you didn't get to show and are taking it out on the judge. But, the judge was merely doing her part to keep other riders safe... 

What if the judge was posting on another forum about this "'retarded' rider who almost ran me over", you would be mad that she's posting things like that about you, right? Show some respect and don't smear her here.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Judges have a hard enough time at shows without getting "almost run over" or talked back at. She was well within her rights to excuse a rider who didn't seem in control of their horse, to keep the rest of the competitors safe. She doesn't know you from Joe Schmo - she just saw a rider who couldn't control their horse enough to keep it from the gate and keep it from almost running her over, and she excused you. 
There is no need to get snippy. Learn how to better control your horse, and remember the old adage: you catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

fuadteagan said:


> Guess what, she made us stand head-to-tail in halter and showmanship. Great judge right??



Not unheard of at all and well within the judges right to line them up in any fashion that they see fit or makes it easier for THEM to judge. The competitors need to ensure they have enough space between themselves and the next horse.

I have had to line up my stallion in this fashion. :wink:


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, all I can say is wow. I know your just a kid, but you've shown no respect to the judge or the other people in the class, I would have excused you too, not to mention the people on this forum. Have some respect! If you cant control the horse, maybe you should have scratched and just took the time to learn to control your horse outside of the ring. Its not demeaning to do that, we've all had to do that at one time or another. 

I have on question. What ever happened to teaching our kids Sportsmanship?!
This reminds me soo much of this video 



 
BTW, judges are TRAINED, they cant get a card if they dont know how to run a class, maybe you should just go to a show to watch how one is ran.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

You're right.

Showing is supposed to be fun. For everybody there, not just you. 

If a judge sees a horse who appears to be out of control they are well within their rights and in fact, their responsibility, to excuse that horse and rider from the ring.

Tell me, what would you, as a competitor thought if there was an out of control horse in the ring with you. Would you have been concerned? Worried that your own horse might have acted up? Scared that the horse in question might cause an accident?

Not much fun, huh?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Eeek.

Faud, I think you need to take some time off from horse shows and look at why you are there and maybe look up the word respect so you are sure you understand what it means.

You go to a horse show and pay the judge for their opinion. Period. 

You do not go to a horse show to be coddled by the judge or for you to give the judge a piece of your mind or for the judge to try to figure out that even though a horse is acting like a jerk it is doing way better than it normally does, etc.

The judges job, along with judging, is to keep the ring safe for all involved.

It sounds to me like the judge did nothing wrong. Excusing someone who ran into them seems pretty logical. 
You yourself say the judge was busy, so maybe the judge did not see the other rider's horse act up. That is why they were not excused. 





franknbeans said:


> IYour trainer, to me sounds like an idiot. To say something like that to a kid-well, if it had been my daughter-we would have been looking for a new trainer. Not appropriate at all, IMO. Nor, was the incident funny, in any stretch of the imagination. Someone could have been hurt, uncluding you,m your horse, etc.


I have to agree.
I am only hoping that drama was added by the OP to make her story better and her trainer is not as much of a cad as described.

Part of your trainer's job is to teach you to respect the judge.
Like that judge's opinion or not, respect is still required.



fuadteagan said:


> How the heck is she to know which show this judge is at??


Finding out who the judge is at any given show is easy. As has been stated, you look at the prize list or you call the host of the show and ask.


fuadteagan said:


> Actually, you don't know one thing about me and my trainer, my horse, the judge, my situation, ect.


We know what you have posted. If there is more to the story please enlighten us.
We can only go on what you tell us.


fuadteagan said:


> If the show manager said that the judge wasn't really allowed to do that then I think it isn't!


The judge is always allowed to excuse people from the ring.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I very much agree with the responses on this. I am coming from perspective of trainer, showman & judge as I play all 3 of those roles. 

Granted everyone & every horse has bad days regardless of how good they are. I also wonder why your trainer didn't ask you to head to the other side of the ring and settle your horse or why when the judge was standing at the gate your trainer didn't instruct you to give yourself plenty of room working around the judge and avoid the gate becoming an issue altogether. 

Lining up head to tail is VERY common. I almost always ask for head to tail lineups, especially in showmanship (except for the very small kids, 10 & under). It never surprises me how much that can confuse on when to make your switches, though the concept never changes regardless of where or how your horse is placed. I also like head to tail in halter classes as it makes it very easy to step back and see profile views of all of the horses. Working a head to tail class is something I teach even my youngest students and my youngest horses, including my stallions. 

Regardless of whether her excusing you was right or not in your book, the simple fact is she was the judge that day. She had the right to excuse any rider or horse that she felt could endanger herself, other riders or other horses. I also would and have excused any rider who ran into me. The rider is responsible for keeping their horse in control at all times regardless of situation and generally if they can't that means being excused regardless of it not being the norm for that horse, a one time deal, etc. That one time deal could have gotten that judge hurt and that isn't what they get paid for, or worse could've gotten others hurt and that IS what they get paid to watch out for and enforce the consequences should it happen. 

The thing that bothers me most about this is the very un-sportsman like attitudes. I very much agree with earlier statements about the unprofessionalism of the said trainer. Even if I felt a student was excused unjustly or didn't place high enough, etc... I would NEVER speak that way in front of a student or who knows who else was around. Horse people like to talk, always have, always will. I can assure you if anyone overheard that behavior it has been shared with others. I will give you a little more leeway fuad because of your age, but in the future even if things don't go your way or you get mad, put it on the back burner and deal with it once you leave the show grounds. If it had been myself in the situation, I can guarantee I would have been angry too BUT my anger would have been directed at myself first because I allowed my horse to misbehave and second at my horse for the misbehavior. I would have stuffed the attitude & anger and as soon as I got home I would have been re-creating the situation and working on controlling my horse when presented an open gate. 

I have a sign in my barn for myself and students that says "Choose your attitude at the door, everyone including your horse will thank you for it."


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> If it had been myself in the situation, I can guarantee I would have been angry too BUT my anger would have been directed at myself first because I allowed my horse to misbehave


Yes!

I would have gone off over into the warm up area and worked my horse (note - not saying over work or anything in the way of punishment) so the day was not wasted. End with a good schooling experience and chalk it up as a learning lesson.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with the other posters, If i were judging you would have been asked to leave the ring. Infact every judge I know would have asked you to leave the ring. The judge has final say over everything that goes on in the ring because at the end of the day she is responsible for anything that happens in it!

I also am not amused by your trainer and would be looking for a new one sharpish if mine ever said anything like that to me.

I compete my ponies and I get paid to compete other peoples, I do some low level judging, I occassionaly teach people about ring craft and showing (normaly the kids who come and ride pride and harvey, I take them to thier first show as a thankyou).

If you cannot control your horse you should not be in a show ring, If your horse does not have manners you should not be in the ring, If you cant display good sportsmanship you should not have been in the ring!

I personaly would pull a horse out of a class rather then being told to leave the ring. I've done so before with my young horses and I've done so with other peoples horses. (it's also known as good ring craft). I'd have been angry at myself for not preparing the horse correctly for that situation.

I've even pulled a child out when they were riding pride and pride started taking the P*ss and tanking with her, She didnt have breaks, she wasnt safe in the ring and he was starting to scare her so I went in and retired her. I took her out of the class got on pride and give him a telling off and gave her a lesson on what to do to regain control if it ever happened again.

Head to tail line ups are common, get your horse and yourself used to it. all of mine (including my highly explosive 3 yrold) will stand happily where ever I put them, It is all down to correct training.


*Rossettes are won at home you only go to shows to pick them up!*

actualy if you had been riding one of mine behaved like the spoilt brat that it sounds like oyu did then you would have never sat on one of mine ever again. I've seen 6 yearolds that behave better then that.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd have loaded my kid's horses up and then made them sit there the rest of the day to see what proper sportsmanship conduct is. While we were doing that, we could have checked out what trainer's were respectful & I could have talked to them so I could find a replacement trainer. 
If you were my child, I'd be embarrassed by you behavior. Please work with your horse so that you have control, learn how to behave with respect, then consider showing again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have decided to skip reading all your posts being rude, I would for you to hear something. I will tell the story once again. I turned around, away from a percheron x (I'm geussing) that was side-stepping, misbehaving. Then my horse is walking. I barely notice the judge standing their as she really isn't supposed to be at the gate, their is a gate manager for that. Then I pull on the rein, my mare stops, the judge is to the left of my horse. My horse has not even touched her. I turn Secret around and get on the rail. She gets all sassy at my trainer and kicks me out of the ring. I told my trainer "If I was you I would have walked away and acted as if I never heard it". I mean come on! She always rolled my eyes at me, acting as if I didn't know one thing about a horse! And mind that this is a fun show. The only good judge is one that realize not every horse _and_ rider are perfect. I hope you understand. My horse was not bucking, balking, side-stepping, rearing, or being disobedient. Clearly she had no reason to do that. I hope everyone understands but I would like to hear why if not.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh and There was no warm up arena therefore my horse wasn't as calm as she could have been. I literally mounted up and walked around outside of the arena. Trust me, stables around her don't have warm up arenas!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't enjoy all this crap talk about my trainer. She HAS HAD MANY OTHER PROBLEMS WITH THIS JUDGE!!! She knows this judge, the judge messed up the patterns. My trainer complained and everyone at the show hated her! GOSH!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> Secret curves off and tries to get out the gate, almost running the judge over. I say "Woh", she stops.





fuadteagan said:


> Then my horse is walking. I barely notice the judge standing their as she really isn't supposed to be at the gate, their is a gate manager for that. Then I pull on the rein, my mare stops, the judge is to the left of my horse. My horse has not even touched her.


strange how your story has changed. Either you nearly ran over the judge or you didnt and either your horse napped towards the gate or it didnt. Make up your mind.

It is the judges ring she can be anywhere she wants to be that includes round the gate. Oh and the class commences as you walk in the ring not when everyone else is in. The judge is watching you from the second you set foot in the ring.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like you need to get a trainer who can teach you the value of good sportsmanship. 

Admit that you made a mistake and keep from doing it in the future. 
A horse should not need a warm up arena to not almost run over a judge. 

If the judge was wrong like you said, just buck up and move on. No need to turn it into something bigger than it needs to be.

If everyone hates this judge, save yourself the trouble and call ahead of time to make sure you don't waste your entry fees on her.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok If my horse would have went farther, yes she would have run the judge over! She did sorta try to go out the gate but I stopped her!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't OK? God, why the heck did I post this? I wanted people to say "It wasn't your fault" but it is opposite. No matter what the heck you all say I *KNOW* it wasn't my fault. It is something you need to be their to know it was the dang judge's fault!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

It is not like I can go to shows every month either. Whatever one my barn goes to, I go to. I'm not going to be a baby and not go. Then she wins _*No*_ way!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

fuadteagan said:


> I didn't OK? God, why the heck did I post this?* I wanted people to say "It wasn't your fault" but it is opposite.* No matter what the heck you all say I *KNOW* it wasn't my fault. It is something you need to be their to know it was the dang judge's fault!


:shock::lol:

Unfortunately that's not how forums work...
We only have what you've told us to go off of and from that it sounds like you made a mistake. 
It happens to all of us, we just have to learn to accept responsibility and move on.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't care ^^^^


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

From what I have gathered from this and one of your other posts, is that you and your horse need more training before you try to go back into the show ring.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

fuadteagan said:


> I don't care ^^^^


you beter watch your self. if I remember correctly your only 10 so that means that you have special permision to be here. You could just as easily be taken off. It's time to grow up. 

There is a resone why we have an age limit to this forum


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry hun but it was clearly your fault and the fault of your trainer. Poor sportsmanhip on the part of the competitor is never the fault of the judge.

maybe you should spent the money that you would spend on entries on lessons from a decent trainer.

I too saw your other post, when added to your post on here which disregards advice from those who have far more experiance then you, it doesnt leave much hope!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> I wanted people to say "It wasn't your fault" but it is opposite.


Of course it's the opposite, it's NEVER acceptable to come anywhere near running someone over, especially a judge!

It's not like the judge darted out in front of you, she was standing there. How did you not notice someone standing there? I personally look where I am going and even if it was a completely random, un-related, shouldn't be anywhere near the arena person, I'd see them!


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I am very surprised that you thought you would have people approve of bad sportsmanlike conduct. That is NEVER ok. 
If the judge is someone your trainer has issues with, she should have kept her students at home if she isn't able to behave in a way becoming an adult. 
You didn't see the judge, you almost ran her over. A polite apology may have kept you from being excused from the ring. It's the behavior that I think most of us have an issue with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

agree with all these comments


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> I barely notice the judge standing their as she really isn't supposed to be at the gate, their is a gate manager for that.


Oh so you thought that you were running over the gate manager?

Your horse should not be running over anyone, ever, and especially not in the show ring. 

Judging means she is perfectly entitled to throw you out of the class, that's her call, that's why she is a judge. When you then bad mouthed her with your trainer - you are lucky that you were not asked to leave the show ground. 

Someone else posted that you are 10 years old. If that is the case, do you have a parent reading this? If not, can you please ask them to?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would also LOVE to know where the parents stand on the whole issue! My guess is they are non-horsey people and she has them hoodwinked into the whole "babbbwwwaaaaaahaaaaa that bad judge threw me out!"

Where your parents not at the show?

From what I am seeing on your profile, it would look like this is not your horse, but a lessone horse, also. Just curious.

Showing is just like any other sport. As much is to be learned from participating and losing as participating and winning. You will not alsways win in life. Just how it is. You will also not always agree with people in authority (a boss, teacher, etc.). However, they still shoudl be respected. Sportsmanship and maturity are something you really need to work on.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> I would also LOVE to know where the parents stand on the whole issue! My guess is they are non-horsey people and she has them hoodwinked into the whole "babbbwwwaaaaaahaaaaa that bad judge threw me out!"
> 
> Where your parents not at the show?
> 
> ...


she is leasing her


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You know it was your second ever show, so you are not the expert here.

My first ever Western Show, my first show as an adult rider, a huge deal because where I lived in England at the time there were so few shows that I could go to, well I got excused from the pleasure class because my horse bucked, guess the judge thought that didn't look like a pleasure:lol: I was bitterly disappointed but I thanked the judge and the ring steward as I snuck out of the ring.

They are in charge in the ring, and it doesn't matter a jot of they were right or wrong, it's their call.

So no one is going to pat your head and say poor thing, because it wont help you. What you do with a thing like that is LEARN from it. Now you know that you have to have eyes everywhere when you are in the ring, and part of the skill of showing is to keep out of trouble and away from people who can't control their horses......think about that one for a minute.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

If you were my kid? I would of YANKED you off your horse, made you walk up to that judge and apologize for almost running them over. I would fire the trainer because ANY trainer who has that little tact does not deserve my money or business. From the sounds of it your trainer is very... "I hate that judge because they don't place my students." Your best bet is to find a new trainer, one that will help you get to be a better rider. For now I wouldn't step near a show-ground and focus on your horse. I would start from the ground and work on ground-manners, then start over in the saddle. Seems like the horse has your number and your not experienced enough to get it back.

I say GOOD for the judge. I'm VERY happy when Judge's throw out people who don't belong in the ring either they're WAY over face or their horse is acting up. If I were the show manager I would of thrown you off the property for acting like that however.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually, I am taking lessons from a decent trainer. Many people don't know but she really isn't my horse. It's not like I can do alot of training with her. I have experience and I know ALOT about horses, I might not be jumping 4 ft. but I know alot about horses. It is not really my fault and my trainer's.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Who's horse is it? It's your trainer's responsibility to make sure you AND the horse are ready which doesn't seem like the case.... But that's M.O


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

fuadteagan said:


> Actually, I am taking lessons from a decent trainer. Many people don't know but she really isn't my horse. It's not like I can do alot of training with her. I have experience and I know ALOT about horses, I might not be jumping 4 ft. but I know alot about horses. It is not really my fault and my trainer's.


In all honesty you don't. Sorry but it was your and your trainers falt. do your self a favor and stop digging your grave.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Whose fault would it be the horse you were showing nearly ran over someone?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Since it seems to be going downhill, all opinions are given, and because it became clear that OP is just 10 years old I'm closing this thread.


----------

